# Derry meeting



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Can you please tell me the date of the next support meeting. I would love to get up and met you all.

Thanks
Jilyhen


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi jilly the date for next meeting hasnt been confirmed as of yet but ill let you know at start of january, meeting are normally held every 2nd wednesday of every month so hoping next meeting will be on wednesday 13th january 2010.

shaz2 
xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
Thats great are they always held up in Derry?
Jilyhen


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes tiny feets is in derry although there is also a group in omagh, belfast and craigavon xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Derry would be handier to me than Omagh. Hopefully will get up on the 13th.
Jilyhen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Tiny feets for both ladies who are trying to conceive and pregnant?


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi jillyhen

Tinyfeet is for all couples experiencing any form of fertility problems etc it offers support to anyone who wishes to attend. Its run by Infertility Network uk.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats great thanx,


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi

Just wondering why anyone pregnant would be at the infertility meeting, even if they had treatment to get pg , why would they go to the meetings where women are still struggling with infertility and miscarriages. This is what is putting me off attending even tho I live in the area.

rosebud


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi rosebud

Just to clarify a few things for you tiny feet is for all couples who have or had experienced any kind of fertility issues regardless of their treatment outcome, i have every right to attend tiny feet mainly due to the fact that i have suffered 14 miscarriages over 11 years of infertility problems an also have failed treatments as well as 1 successful treatment which is the current one. I also live in this area and i am one of the 2 members who started  tiny feet up again last year. Im very sorry you feel this way but as the rest of the members dont have a problem with myself or anyone else that attend who has children or is pregnant well im afraid we will still be attemding our meetings. Most people actually be glad to see others that have went through so much an eventually got a positive outcome. There is also a few members of local support groups that have children and now are suffering secondary infertility so therefore they also are more than welcome. Im sorry you feel you cant attend but i can assure you every person in need of any support is welcome at our meetings.

At the end of the day we are there to offer support to one another and also we are all hoping for the same outcome.
shaz2


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi SHAZ2

congrats on finally getting your success, and thanks for clarifying the situation for me, unfortunately im far too bitter and hurt at the minute now to find that success stories dont actually help me but make me feel even more of a failure, so while I accept that others mebay at the beginning of ttc find them helpful I dont. That is entirely my issue and its no one elses problem. And 15yrs ago I would have been delighted at such a meeting.

So good luck with the meetings and wishing you all the best

rosebud


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi rosebud

I am sorry that you feel that way.  I go to the tiny feet meeting and i went through ivf last year resulting in me getting no eggs and finding out that i have ovarian failure and without the support from the girls especially sharon at the support group i dont know where i would be now.  All the girls at the group are a great support to each other and we are all over the moon to hear of the success stories within the group and know that it can happen for all of us.

As I said I am sorry that you feel this way and feel that you cant attend


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

> we are all over the moon to hear of the success stories within the group and know that it can happen for all of us.


Unfortunately I now feel that success cannot happen for me and i feel nothing but sadness for myself when I hear of others success, I have been through the happy for others stage between year 1 - 10 of IF after that somehow the bitterness set in esp after my m/cs, so I was looking for some kind of support where its more how to deal with life involuntarily childless and dealing with that end of it, unfortunately at the minute im so  about it all I dont want to be around anyone pg if I can help it at all.

Im sorry if my original post offends I was really just curious and I will remove it if you would rather.

rosebud


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi girls ,ack Rosebud your post really does have me close to tears , if im being honest when i read your first post i was a wee bit annoyed as like the 2 other girls im at Tinyfeet and feel that everyone should be welcome whatever stage you are at and have never felt that the pg ladies should not attend but i can totally understand were you are coming from ,after 15 long years of IF it is bound to make you feel bitter (your words ) in some ways i may find myself in your position quite soon as my journey is coming to an end one way or another,im about to embark on my 3rd and final tx   hard that i get pg but not building my hopes up too much ,if it doesnt work i may find that i will need to speak to a counsellor or someone as it is gonna be extremely hard to accept a life without children ,and maybe tinyfeet wont be the best place for me too.I admire your determination having gone through so many tx and also your honestly about how you are feeling at this stage of your life ,not sure if you are aware but there is a counselling service available  and also another support group called more to life which is for people having to deal with  involuntary childlessness but im not sure if they meet in the Derry area.Good luck .
Emma


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Emma

Thank you for your kind words and understanding   , I have contacted Cruise counselling but there is a 3-4 month waiting list on counselling, also I was looking at the more to life website but it dosnt seem to get a lot of posts. Am considering joining it tho. Support is very hard to find when you are nearing the end of the IF journey if you are unsuccessful. wishing you all the best 

rosebud


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Rosebud

I would like to support you with how you are feeling at present.  I oversee More to Life in N. Ireland. We have a strong group who meet up regularly. Please give me a call.

Sharon
I N UK and MTL
Tel 02890 825677


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Sharon,
Thank you for that, I will be in touch.

Rosebud


----------

